# Summit Watch, Park City UT - buying??



## Anita&Michael (Mar 6, 2006)

We have 'signed on the dotted line' for a Platinum week and have 5 days to "cool off".  We visited PC last week and really like the place.

Please advise why all the resales we see are for c$27k but Marriott sells for $43k.

Do we lose anything by buying from a re-seller?

*Please help us, we are new to this.*

Thank you

Michael & Anita


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

You're able to convert to points buying from developer.. but typically thats not worth much to most people. 

You'll likely be able to find a Platinum week at Summitt Watch for much less than $27K resale. 

I would recind and make sure you send it certified mail.. ASAP

Is Summit Watch the place you'll spend most of your vacations? If not, there are many much cheaper alternatives.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 6, 2006)

Anita&Michael said:
			
		

> We have 'signed on the dotted line' for a Platinum week and have 5 days to "cool off".  We visited PC last week and really like the place.
> 
> Please advise why all the resales we see are for c$27k but Marriott sells for $43k.
> 
> ...



Rescind ASAP. If that is where you want to own you will be able to get it for much cheaper than 27K.


----------



## Simplify (Mar 6, 2006)

If you are a bit patient, you can get a platinum MSW from $18,000 to $20,000 resale.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 6, 2006)

Im not sold on buying Marriott from Marriott.  I havent stayed in the Summit Watch but I have stayed in Mountainside several times.  I live in Salt Lake so I pay attention to the Park City/Snowbird sales.  Marriott, Westgate at the Canyons and Cliff Lodge in Snowbird are great resorts, I love 'em, all  but I've seen them on ebay for alot less than what you have signed up for.


----------



## hipslo (Mar 6, 2006)

Wouldn't Marriott excercise ROFR at 18-20k for a platinum week at Summit Watch?  I am told they typically do so below around 31k or so for a platinum week at Mountainside.  Any truth to that, in TUG's experience?


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

hipslo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Marriott excercise ROFR at 18-20k for a platinum week at Summit Watch? I am told they typically do so below around 31k or so for a platinum week at Mountainside. Any truth to that, in TUG's experience?



Marriott doesnt have ROFR at Summit Watch


----------



## hipslo (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, that explains it.


----------



## bmann (Mar 7, 2006)

*Summit Watch Plat*

Platinum prices have been steadly rising and now are almost equal to Mountainside. More skiers and tourist are chosing Summit Watch do to the proximity of restaurants and the fine shopping on Main Str. in Park City. The days of platinum weeks for 18-20 k are long gone.


----------



## brecod13 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Resales Summit*

Marriott doesn't have ROFR on Summit Watch. But they have been calling owners since the 1st of this year offering them $25,100 for their Platinum weeks. So would be pretty hard to find for less on resale than at least $26,000 to make it worth while for the seller.


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 7, 2006)

Michael and Anita,

The only difference between buying from Marriott directly vs. a private resale is a) much higher cost, b) possibly an incentive of extra reward points and c) the ability to exchange your week's usage for a set number of reward points (although you still have to pay your maintenance fee + tax, and a current $104 points "exchange" fee.

Other than that, there is no "penalty" for buying resale.  Only you can determine if the $15k+ price difference is worth the sole benefit of being able to exchange for reward points.

-David




			
				Anita&Michael said:
			
		

> We have 'signed on the dotted line' for a Platinum week and have 5 days to "cool off".  We visited PC last week and really like the place.
> 
> Please advise why all the resales we see are for c$27k but Marriott sells for $43k.
> 
> ...


----------

